# Site near Bognor Regis or Petworth?



## psychology (Oct 11, 2007)

Hello

Does anyone know of a site with hook up open between xmas and new year near to either Bognor Regis or petworth, or anywhere between the two. We are going to visit relatives and would prefer to stay in the van!

A pub nearby would be good if possible.

Cheers

Russell


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

The Caravan Club have a site at Bognor with full facilities, pub a few hundred yards up the road.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

brisey said:


> The Caravan Club have a site at Bognor with full facilities, pub a few hundred yards up the road.


Nice site but closed over Christmas and New Year :?


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Sorry didn't know, best wait for Bognor Mike.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

ta-daaa

here I am!
If it was in the main season, ther would be loads of places, especially the CC site mentioned and CCC sites at Graffham & Slindon, unfortunately closed for the winter.
There's a couple in Barnham on the B2233 - The Lillies is on the south side of Yapton Road - commercial site which used to be a bit run down, but new people there; I think they may be open all year now.
see here 
the lillies
There's a CS almost opposite - see here

barnham CS

There's a basic pub about 400 yards away (murrell arms), but don't try the Barnham hotel opposite the station - a dump.

You could also park on The Three moles' car park at Selham - tucked away between Petworth & Midhurst on the road to Graffham, Val (the landlady) would be pleased to have somebody park next to her Autosleeper  3 moles

just mention MIke (her accountant!)


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

also this one at Barns Green, over towards Horsham

sumners pond

open all year, but very popular, especially with fishermen(and women)


----------



## dragstar (Jun 26, 2006)

i recently stayed at the Lilies for 30 min run down filthy showers pre booked site paid in advance but i had all my money back, this site wants updating, highly not recommended.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Interesting, Dragstar. You could put it on the database as one to avoid! 
You don't necessarily hear about the local sites, when you don't use them!

I did hear locally that they are trying to convert to a static / cabin site.


----------



## psychology (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks for all the info. I don't pick the van up untill the 15th so I am going to wait until then before I try and book somewhere.

Mike, The Three Moles sounds great, does the landlady normally let vans on her carpark for a few days? Obviously I would be out and about during the day but it looks like a great pub to have a few drinks in at the end of the day. Maybe I should take my guitar!

Thanks 

Russell


----------

